# THE MAN BUN "wtf"



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm not condemning anyone who may wish to wear this ?? apparent hair style, I just think it looks rather odd and out of place in the situations I have had the misfortune to encounter this oddity. 
Does the wearing of a certain stye of clothing or the crowd you hang with, necesitate this style of hairdo. 
What type of message are the people who wear this trying to send us? 
I have noticed the bun seems to have a larger following with athletes from other countries. is this more fashionable in their home country, not condemning just curious. 
Please don't be offended by my questions if you wear a bun, my own hairdo looks like the nest of a drunken crow after a major wind storm.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Though other civilizations probably did it, I believe current popularity has its roots in admirers of Japanese // samurai culture, then it became 'a thing'. Probably disappear from the mainstream any time now, sorta like hipsters did - they're not all gone but many fewer around than even a year ago.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

If you're in a gym or playing a sport and need your hair out of your eyes, it may be ok

Other than that, nay.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Its butt ugly on a woman and plane stupid for a man. Just my opinion.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

No offence but honestly if I always wondered if the men who have these are gay. I told my sister that and she flipped. Having said that I know having a man bun doesn't make you gay just looks really flamboyant lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought this thread had potential when I saw it pop up ,,,.and it does,,// I believe it will only improve from here on in. Keep the wisdom coming


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Guy at work has one. I was about to give him a hard time and overheard him say he's growing his hair for a charity and it's the best way to keep it off his face. I gave him a pass.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

BSTheTech said:


> Guy ta work has one. I was about to give him a hard time and overheard him say he's growing his hair for a charity and it's the best way to keep it off his face. I gave him a pass.


That's different all together. Good on him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

The workterm student I had last year had one. He was tall and skinny as a rake. He asked me for some advice before he finished, I told him to eat a bucket of chicken and lose the bun.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't wanna man bun, i want chonmage:


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I think my cousin does it to hide his balding at the crown. Maybe others have this same idea?

I think its weird, but then I grew up in the country and believe a mans hair should never be more than an inch or two long. Unless its on their body as a man should never shave his body. Except his junk, that is okay as its more comfortable and the girls like it better.

Also, based on the posts of most of the people on this forum, I gather the average age is in the 50's so it would make sense why a lot of people on here wouldn't get it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to work with some people who did that

it looks sorta pseudo viking to me? keeps you hair out of your eyes when swinging a broadsword, or axe

if I could still grow hair I'd be doing all kinds of stuff. who cares, really? it's their hair


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I like mine short, but like everyone in the 80's, it was long. Styles come and go and always will


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In the '70s I used to wear mine in a ponytail, or sometimes braided, and it was kind of long even then. (It wouldn't have fit in a man bun without a lot of work.) It was stylish then. I grew it out again ten years or so ago for a cancer charity but have kept it short ever since.

The man bun just looks like a lot of work.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I miss hair…


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

The man bun is so 2015...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm just patiently awaiting the return of the mullet.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It is a fad! 

It's all subjective. 

It's like WTF are(were) they thinking?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I'm just patiently awaiting the return of the mullet.


Business in the front, party in the back. Lol


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> I'm just patiently awaiting the return of the mullet.


I've been working over in NFLD since last summer, it's alive and well over here...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Disbeat said:


> I've been working over in NFLD since last summer, it's alive and well over here...


I think Larry Enticer and Donnie Dunphy have played a part in that. Although I'm not entirely sure that NFLD has fully left the 80s yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Man Bun has a long honoured place in history...


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> I think Larry Enticer and Donnie Dunphy have played a part in that. Although I'm not entirely sure that NFLD has fully left the 80s yet.


I'm working on an oil platform over here and by the looks of these guys they don't know who Larry or Donnie is. These mullets are pretty legit I'd say, Loverboy still seems to reign supreme around here.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Disbeat said:


> I'm working on an oil platform over here and by the looks of these guys they don't know who Larry or Donnie is. These mullets are pretty legit I'd say, Loverboy still seems to reign supreme around here.


What a wonderful place. I should move there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm more bothered by terrible grammar and spelling than a particular hairstyle.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Also referred to as a "douche knot"...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought it was cooling down in here, getting friendly, but I see some chance of it firing back up. 

Please don't disappoint.....


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Best thread! Har! Har! Keep 'em coming, every comment a gem.

What hair I have left is so shitty, I wish it would go away too...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Best thread! Har! Har! Keep 'em coming, every comment a gem.
> 
> What hair I have left is so shitty, I wish it would go away too...


I keep kine buzzed off to hide the greys. I had a teenage girl think I was north of 35 the other day.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

When I look at the pics people posted (except for the samourai) this is me in the last 3 years...
I'm at the man bun now...
So I guess I am not welcome!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> When I look at the pics people posted (except for the samourai) this is me in the last 3 years...
> I'm at the man bun now...
> So I guess I am not welcome!


of course you are welcome.
everyplace needs someone to snicker at


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

The man bun almost made me gay. True story. I saw what I thought was a girl approaching me the other day in sweat pants and a hoodie with a bun. I was getting ready to smile at her as she was passing but then to my horror is was a dude in a man bun. I scowled at him, so I guess I am not gay.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL. Whatever. I hate the look but to each their own. Remember when the "Tail" was in for hair?
It came, it went, thank goodness. I expect the dumb man-bun will too be gone soon.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I did it before it was cool so I give no fucks what ppl think about it or me. I wore it lower and it keeps things out of the face and all tied up. also doesnt break your hair like wearing it in a tight ponytail every day. I've had long hair since highschool so sometimes you gotta change it up.

I chopped about 4-5" off in march so its just above my shoulders now and i wear it down more often. Ladies are liking it


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nkjanssen said:


>


 Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> *The man bun almost made me gay.* True story. I saw what I thought was a girl approaching me the other day in sweat pants and a hoodie with a bun. I was getting ready to smile at her as she was passing but then to my horror is was a dude in a man bun. *I scowled at him, so I guess I am not gay*.


you seem to be really walking the razors edge on this one lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wouldn't exactly razz this guy about his man bun....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nor this guy either....


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Diablo said:


> you seem to be really walking the razors edge on this one lol


Not to be homophobic, but I'm just saying my personal preference is women.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Diablo said:


> you seem to be really walking the razors edge on this one lol


Not to be homophobic, but I'm just saying my personal preference is women. The scowl part was added in for comedic effect, I didn't actually scowl. I more or less was like "whoa, I almost thought he was a hot chick" in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2017)

dmc69 said:


> Not to be homophobic, but I'm just saying my personal preference is women.


I'll be the first to admit that I'm a lesbian.



dmc69 said:


> .. "whoa, I almost thought he was a hot chick" ..


The 80's with the glam-rock look that some guys were into were tough to sort out at the bar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm a lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> The 80's with the glam-rock look that some guys were into were tough to sort out at the bar.


Hey, I resemble that remark!


its funny, we were so homophobic back then, and entirely clueless as to how we came across ourselves, and the irony of it all. they were strange times....and I wish I could go back to them.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm a lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> The 80's with the glam-rock look that some guys were into were tough to sort out at the bar.


I was not alive back then, so this man bun dilemma is equivalent to your 80's glam rock dilemma


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

dcole said:


> I think my cousin does it to hide his balding at the crown. Maybe others have this same idea?
> 
> I think its weird, but then I grew up in the country and believe a mans hair should never be more than an inch or two long. Unless its on their body as a man should never shave his body. Except his junk, that is okay as its more comfortable and the girls like it better.
> 
> Also, based on the posts of most of the people on this forum, I gather the average age is in the 50's so it would make sense why a lot of people on here wouldn't get it.


Just another way to wear your hair. I forget the last time my hair was short....about 1968 or so. That's not touching my shoulders. Shaving your ''junk'' don't make sense to me unless it's for medical reasons.....never had a girl complain.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Yo


cboutilier said:


> I'm just patiently awaiting the return of the mullet.


U want a fish o your head?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm a lesbian.
> 
> 
> 
> The 80's with the glam-rock look that some guys were into were tough to sort out at the bar.



Am I ever glad that era died. I lived through this era, long haired too, but me and my buds all thought these guys were clowns. Music was terrible too. 
Like Kiss, if you needed a gimmick, you sucked at what you did


----------

